# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  "Albanian Dictionay" Is Coming v1.0

## doniii

Shiqoni punen time qe kam ber ne VB esht gjithqka ber nga une po ashtu edhe designi esht fjalor shpjegues v1.0 ndryshe nga ai v0.1 

per te ju hapur applikacioni ju duhet te keni patjeter njerin verzion te 
NET framework qe mund ta shkarkoni nga google


Fjalori tanime i ka 20aa me shume fjale por do te ket edhe me qindra te tjera sepse ky esht vetem fillim dhe desha te shiqoni dhe ju punen time 

Nese mendoni se ka naj virus apo naj send tjeter ja qe e kam scanu me antivirus
Scan Log
Version of virus signature database: 5857 (20110208)
Date: 2/9/2011  Time: 11:57:20 PM
Scanned disks, folders and files: D:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\Fjalor shpjegues
Number of scanned objects: 2
Number of threats found: 0
Time of completion: 11:57:20 PM  Total scanning time: 0 sec (00:00:00)

JA FOTO SE SI DUKET FJALORI


Link Download 
http://rapidshare.com/files/44693113..._shpjegues.rar

----------

